# Favorite Interior??



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Quick question:

We think we're going for a 28rsds, now that we got a super-duper TV last night (wooohoooo), our local dealership is going to order one in but wanted to know which color preference we had - argh, no idea!

So, quick poll, give me your fav color: jasmine, fawn or havana.

Cheers, Ali


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Havana!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Jasmine


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

Getting ready to purchase 25rss, once my wife saw the new Havana she had to have it. Prior to seeing this new color it was Jasmine!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fawn......

We have owned two...Both were Fawn.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We really like the Fawn interior. If you have kids the genuine imitation leather on the sofa and dinette will be a snap to clean. I think the Jasmine interior has cloth in those areas.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fawn.....

willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> We really like the Fawn interior. If you have kids the genuine imitation leather on the sofa and dinette will be a snap to clean. I think the Jasmine interior has cloth in those areas.


No,







we have the "Pleather" in Jasmine.

Tami


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

RizFam said:


> We really like the Fawn interior. If you have kids the genuine imitation leather on the sofa and dinette will be a snap to clean. I think the Jasmine interior has cloth in those areas.


No,







we have the "Pleather" in Jasmine.

Tami
[/quote]

Oops, thanks, you typed faster than me!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ali,

The "Pleather" is highly recommended w/ kids. It cleans up very nicely. Here is a recent thread on products used to clean it.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=11078&hl=

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are on our 2nd Fawn Outback. DW likes the easy cleanup.

Congrats on selecting the 28RSDS. You will love the room.

KB


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like the Fawn color myself

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

ali said:


> We really like the Fawn interior. If you have kids the genuine imitation leather on the sofa and dinette will be a snap to clean. I think the Jasmine interior has cloth in those areas.


No,







we have the "Pleather" in Jasmine.

Tami
[/quote]

Oops, thanks, you typed faster than me!!
[/quote]

Well, you did say "quick question"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> We really like the Fawn interior. If you have kids the genuine imitation leather on the sofa and dinette will be a snap to clean. I think the Jasmine interior has cloth in those areas.


nope - Jasmine is genuine Pleather (not plastic / not leather)....the No-Longer-Available-Rose-Pink-Burgundy (depending on who you are and which color you decided to live with) is all fabric. [on edit....Desert Rose - of course - thankx PDX!]

uh - Jasmine was and still is our choice!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Of the current choices, I would pick the Havana. I just think the all cloth looks higher-end.

As far as cleaning, we have the all cloth Desert Rose, two kids (9 & 6) and a dog, and have had no issues whatsoever.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

FAWN


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

ali

We are a Jasmine Family here. Two kids and have had up to 5 rompin' around the Outback on a rainiy weekend and clean up has never been a problem!!!

Glad you Found a TV!!!!!!


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

There are different color interiors? I don't think I noticed, I'm always outside drinking beer and playing with the kids.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have the Jasmine interior and love it, pleather and all







With kids it is super easy cleanup








I really like the Havana fabrics, just not crazy about the black border on the walls.

Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We have the Jasmine, too, but in the Sydney edition, there is no "pleather". All fabric.

I don't think you'd go wrong with any of them to be honest with you.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Clean up should be the same either way if you flip the cushions when eating. The entire cushions are pleather on the underside and very easy to clean up.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Havana - I've had so much fun picking out accessories that match perfectly!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Fawn with the light wood floor and trim. Kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jasmine..............this time


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have Jasmine and love it...but I like Havana...when I upgrade to a fith wheel it will be Havana.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I have Jasmine and love it...but I like Havana...when I upgrade to a fith wheel it will be Havana.


Havana


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Dawn with genuine leather


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sometimes I wish they offered a "dirt" selection.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Dawn with genuine leather


What else?? You don't think I'd be caught wearing "pleather" now do you??


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Desert Rose.

I know it's not a choice but it's still my favorite.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> Desert Rose.
> 
> I know it's not a choice but it's still my favorite.


Do you always have to be the rule breaker ?









Tami


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I like the Fawn color myself
> 
> Don


Ditto, we really like ours.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Desert Rose.
> 
> I know it's not a choice but it's still my favorite.


Do you always have to be the rule breaker ?









Tami















[/quote]

Yes.

Is it too obvious?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> We really like the Fawn interior. If you have kids the genuine imitation leather on the sofa and dinette will be a snap to clean. I think the Jasmine interior has cloth in those areas.


nope - Jasmine is genuine Pleather (not plastic / not leather)....the No-Longer-Available-Rose-Pink-Burgundy (depending on who you are and which color you decided to live with) is all fabric. [on edit....Desert Rose - of course - thankx PDX!]

uh - Jasmine was and still is our choice!
[/quote]
We have the Desert Rose...I prefer to call it "raisin"









If I had to choose a "new" color I'd go with the Havana

I just don't like the feel of imitation leather.

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Imitation leather? I thought Desert Rose was all cloth. Mine is in the 28RSDS, The other 2 colors were pleather in the middle panel.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Imitation leather? I thought Desert Rose was all cloth. Mine is in the 28RSDS, The other 2 colors were pleather in the middle panel.


It is/was...at least on the '05 25RSS. ('o6) 25RSS "Jasmine" Dinette & Couch are predominantly pleather, with cloth insets & accents.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

#1---26rs----Fawn

#2---27rsds--Fawn

I quess my wife likes the Fawn interior.

Outback #3 who knows









John


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Fawn.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Of the current choices, I would pick the Havana. I just think the all cloth looks higher-end.
> 
> As far as cleaning, we have the all cloth Desert Rose, two kids (9 & 6) and a dog, and have had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug. I knew I saw an all cloth flavor when we were shopping. It was the Havana. With a 2 year-old and 4 year-old, that spelled "TROUBLE"


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We have the all cloth Desert Rose.

I don't like the feel of vinyl in the summer either.









As far as cleanability and durability, I liked the fact that the cloth can be sealed with Scotch Guard, but the vinyl would have to be patched or replaced if the kids got holes poked into it.

Steve


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We waited especially for the Havana and absolutely love it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Imitation leather? I thought Desert Rose was all cloth. Mine is in the 28RSDS, The other 2 colors were pleather in the middle panel.


Sorry for the confusionâ€¦ The Desert Rose is cloth on my â€˜04
Thatâ€™s why I have it. I donâ€™t like the feel of imitation leather (pleather)
If I had to choose a â€œnewâ€ color(Desert Rose is no longer offered) I would choose the Havanaâ€¦because it is cloth.

MaeJae


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Fawn


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

jasmine, has pleather and claens well


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess this needs to be a poll...as it is way to hard to keep up otherwise.


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Love Jasmine! 
Kim


----------

